# Serger problems



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

My serger is a Brother- nothing overly expensive but I love it. The connection on the foot feed was a little sloppy so when the serger stopped working ,I assumed it needed a new footpedal. Got one, plugged it in and the machine still wont run. so I figure the motor is burned out. The motor is $150 to order over the internet which I think I am going to do. Just wondering if there is any other suggestion from anyone else out there that perhaps has had the same issue. The light on the serger is coming on so we know it it getting power with the foot feed. I never smelled the motor going out.It looks simple to just remove the existing motor and put on the new one. anything special I need to watch for. Is there something else that could be wrong other than the motor. No sound whatsoever is coming from this motor. I really like this particular serger well enough to buy the new motor for it IF that is what it needs. Stitching was great and all of a sudden the machine didnt run or make any sound. Thanks if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My advice is to have it checked over by a repair person. It might be a loose or broken wire.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You may have a loose connection to the motor. Since you said you had a sloppy connection, I'd be more likely to think that is the case than the motor is bad. 

BTW- it's real easy for someone with the right tools to check and see if the motor is bad, or it's something else.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you for your comments. I think that I will take it to a repairman then make the decision.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked your wall socket to make sure it's working? Sometime one will stop working while the other one still works. So try plugging it in the other one and if it still don't work try a lamp or something to double check the socket before taking it in to be worked on. Then if what ever else you plug in works then it's the serger.


----------

